# Warum Quicktime? Vor- und Nachteile



## Sebastian Thalhammer (21. April 2007)

Hi Leute

Ich habe mich heute wieder gefragt: Warum wird soviel Quicktime Format verwendet? Ich arbeite nicht wirklich viel mit diesem Dateityp aber mir ist doch aufgefallen, dass kurze Sequenzen einen immensen Speicherplatz verbrauchen. Was also genau sind die Vorteile von Quicktime, die sich mir anscheinend noch verbergen.

Ich nutze eher DivX um meine Videos zu komprimieren und sehe eben den Speicherplatzunterschied.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2007)

Quicktime ist wie AVI ein Containerformat. Heisst, Video und Ton können in verschiedensten Codec komprimiert sein. Genau so wie Divx ( das als Codec dann in AVI steckt ) gibt es viele verschieden stark komprimierende Codecs für das Quicktime-Format - und logischerweise auch für AVI.

Quicktime hat seinen Ursprung auf dem Mac und AVI auf dem PC. Sonst gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede.

Und wenn jemand weitere Arbeitsgänge vorhat - Filmschnitt, Compositing - dann wird mit Sicherheit nicht erstmal stark komprimiert, um dann im nächsten Schritt wieder eine Dekompression inklusive aller Kompressionsfehler zu veranstalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (23. April 2007)

alles klar. das heißt um einen niedrigeren Speicherbedarf zu erhalten muss ich lediglich den Codec ändern. Naja wie gesagt ich mach nicht allzu viel mit Quicktime. Aber gut jetzt weiß ich das auch. Thx ...


----------

